# Getting Confused on Clips



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you talking UKC or AKC shows? The only trims accepted for conformation showing in AKC are the puppy trim up to 12 months and the continental or
English saddle 12 months and older. Sporting trim and Miami are not accepted trims in AKC conformation.

Unfortunately, for AKC showing you will have to wait for the leg hair to grow in before you get your pup into the ring. Or wait until your pup is old enough to be put into pattern.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Ugh. Does not waiting for the hair to grow in stop Karat from showing in novice puppy 3-6 mo old class where no points are awarded? I would like to give her the experience if possible but don't want to prejudice a future judge with what will seem like lack of preparation.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Is damage/hair shave on the Show Side or Off Show Side?

Off show side would be better.

But, ultimately, it really doesn't matter. It's a 3 - 6 month pup class.

Enjoy it with your pup. It will/should be a great experience for both you and her!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

